# SOF operator KIA and 4 wounded in Somolia



## ATC87 (Jun 8, 2018)

American KIA in Somolia

RIP Warrior. Prayers for his family and teamates. Hopefully those wounded fully recover!


----------



## Jordsta (Jun 8, 2018)

RIP! Until Valahalla.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 8, 2018)

Ouch. Prayers to the families and loved ones.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 9, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 9, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Jun 9, 2018)

Fuck Somalia.

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Rest in peace. Tough day for the Regiment.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 9, 2018)

RIP Warrior.

Prayers out for the wounded.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 9, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Rest in peace. Tough day for the Regiment.


Yes.
Til Valhal.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Army has identified the soldier killed as SSGT Conrad.

Soldier killed in Somalia ID'd as 8-year Army veteran from Arizona


----------



## CDG (Jun 10, 2018)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rest in Peace SSG Conrad...


----------



## LuckyThinking (Jun 11, 2018)

RIP
Truly a great man


----------



## Grunt (Jun 11, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service and sacrifice!


----------



## SearchFunctionJedi (Jun 11, 2018)

RIP Warrior, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## DROD (Jun 13, 2018)

Rest Easy, Warrior. SSG Conrad your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------

